# 1998 SID Techical question: Damper retrofits



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

(I already asked this on the suspension page but no answer after several days. As this is a lightweight XC fork I figured you guys might know....)

I have recently installed a 2000 SID XC rebound damper into my 1998 SID and it fits/works perfectly. To do this I am only using the air spring in one leg. Im also using the 2000 SID XC shaft resulting n 80mm travel. It requires a little modification of the shaft so that the 98 air piston will fit the shaft.

Since I now have an empty space in the top of the damper side I was wondering if there are there any compression dampers with lockout that can be retrofitted to the 98 SID?


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

I just found this pic on a Czech website showing a SID fork with 98/99 crown/uppers and a remote lockout.

Does anyone know anything about this custom fork, or can tell me which damper it is?


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

The last range of SID worldcup before the redesign had lockout, and I recall seeing something like this version on a SID from 2004. Not entirely sure how far back the internals would be compatible.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. 

The crown/steerer/stanchion assembly above is almost certainly 98/99 vintage, but the lowers are more recent (2004?). I suspect the internals on this fork are also from about the same year. 

I guess the only way to really find out is to buy a older SID compression damper (for 28mm stanchions) and see if it works. 

Can anyone tell me more about the SID compression damper? I'd like to know if it needs to attach to the compression shaft in some way. It could be the case that I need the 'entire' damper assembly* from a more recent SID to get this to work. 

*including rebound damper and shaft etc.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

You will have to get a 28mm damper assembly naturally, as current SID's are 32mm. You may have some luck with ebay or google on this matter, but checking first with someone knowledgeable with regard to compatibility would be my first port of call.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

As far as i remember all parts of the same size (28mm stanchions) were compatible.
so basically shop for the fork that has the parts you are looking for-tear it down and get the missing part.i should fit right in there.

I found some pics from when i did my lightweight '01 SID WC using a ca. '03 carbon steererassembly retrofitting with '00 internaly.

I also took pictures of a '02 internaly (ca. 358g-that's the ones with lockout) and the internaly i used later on which just had that small cartridge unit (202g)

Maybe this helps some

My conversion finally weighed 1064g and lasted me about 6 years.Since i shaved off the disc tabs it might be installed in my sons 24" soon.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a 1998 sid here but wrong steerer tube.
1" , I do need 1 1/8, I bought a another SID upper crown but it had threaded inner leg ends?
1998 had circlips, but no threads there.

Can anyone tell me the difference?


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes the 98 used circlips and also the 2000 SID XC. That's how I was able to use Y2K internals in my 98 SID.

As far as I can tell this is the only issue with regard to retrofitting later model internals into a 98 SID. I cant tell without looking at the physical object but it could probably be modified in some way to accommodate 'screw in' type damper assembly's. The fork above clearly has later internals (lockout) so I must be possible.

Nino,

Thanks for the pics. 

Here is an exploded view of the 98 SID:










1 Bottom bumpers. 
2 Dust wiper. 
3 Shaft bolt. 
4 Cartridge lock ring. 
5 Damping cartridge. 
6 Negative spring with negative spring guides. 
7 E-clip
8 Air piston with O-ring and glide ring
9 Air adjuster screw 
10 Brake post 
11 Brake post washer 
12 Lower leg assembly 
22 Flat washers
23 Retaining rings
13 Air valve 
24 Shaft bolt without O-ring
14 Top cap with O-ring
15 Crown with upper tubes
16 Crush washer 
17 Neutral shaft 
18 dust wiper 
19 Shaft guide
20 Top out bumper
21 Wave washer


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

Anyone selling a Moco Damper for the 28mm SID? I'm looking to replace the pure delite with a moco or something with a lockout.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

I managed to get the Y2K SID SC internals working in the 98 SID uppers. To do this required some modification of the SID XC parts. 

The 98 (and 99) fork has slightly shorter stanchions than later 28mm models (because the crown drops down more). The difference is 10mm. Therefore I had to shorten the main shafts by 10mm to prevent the air pistons hitting the topcaps on full travel. 

Another thing that required modification was to drill a 15mm 'pocket' or 'recess' into the top ends of each shaft to allow the 98 piston heads to fit properly. This is because the inner stanchion diameter of the 98 SID is bigger than the Y2K XC, and the 98 pistons have a small internal o-ring that fits inside the shaft (see pic above). 

I've just got back from a ride and the fork worked superbly well. It was plush and well controlled on multiple hits. I can see why the Y2K SID XC got such great reviews. There was a problem though....

On landing a 2 foot jump the rebound adjuster blew off and the compression spat out all the oil from the damper side. As far as I can tell the only thing keeping the oil in is the o-ring around the shaft bolt which makes a seal with the inside face of the adjuster knob. It could be he case that the hard compression of the landing just blew the knob right off as the oil was compressed. 

I have found out that the adjustment shaft inside the damper leg is jammed so its pretty much useless having the knob on there. I could just replace it with a standard shaft bolt and solve the problem that way. 

But...

I have a full set of >2002 SID internals which I'm looking at to see if I can retrofit (same as the 358g parts in Ninos pic above). Its the dual air spring and pure delight damper assembly with lockout. Trouble is the fitment into the stanchions is screw type rather than circlip, and the damper assembly is 10mm too long. I may be able to modify it somehow. Makes me wonder how that fork above with the 98/99 uppers was put together.

Alternatively I can buy a SID Race upper assembly (CSU) for €140 and build up a modern 28mm SID. But, that's quite an expensive option and SID forks from this vintage can be found on ebay for about the same price as a new CSU. 

Sorry about the long post. Please feel free to comment or share advice


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Sunn Xchox said:


> Anyone selling a Moco Damper for the 28mm SID? I'm looking to replace the pure delite with a moco or something with a lockout.


Whats a moco damper mate?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

mikesnowdon said:


> Whats a moco damper mate?


*Mo*tion *Co*ntrol...


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool cheers. Whats the difference between MC and PD dampers? Can anyone post pics please.


----------



## lawson (Apr 3, 2007)

get back to RB you traitor!


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Lols! (I dont post in the VRC section)


----------



## Ghostdarkness (May 13, 2008)

*Rox Shox SID Team compression Knob replacement*

*Hello Guys!!
I'm looking for a replacement for my broken knob, the fork on this post it looks exactly as mine an I was wondering if is there any possibilities to have this knob part on aluminum alloy, is the third time i have to brought another plastic cap (knob) any help will be appreciate. (links, model type or any oter info)*


----------



## Chammomiles (Aug 27, 2021)

nino said:


> As far as i remember all parts of the same size (28mm stanchions) were compatible.
> so basically shop for the fork that has the parts you are looking for-tear it down and get the missing part.i should fit right in there.
> 
> I found some pics from when i did my lightweight '01 SID WC using a ca. '03 carbon steererassembly retrofitting with '00 internaly.
> ...


Howdy&#8230;
I am attempting to rebuild the a 2001 Sid race dual air. I see the exact cartridge in one of your pictures I am working with. I got the oil out of that cartridge but am very unclear how to add oil back into it?! And what weight oil. Can these cartridges be taken apart? How? Any info much appreciated!!!
?


----------

